

Free domain - alex_g

There've been quite a few free domain threads here on HN, and I have one to add. Unfortunately there's only 15 days left, but if you have a use for it and want to renew it, I'm happy to pass it along.<p>The domain is MacAppsDaily.com<p>It's a couple years old and it used to be a blog I ran, so there might be a few back links for it. If you want it, send me an email (click my name) and tell me what you're going to use it for.
======
alex_g
Taken!

